# Timken Bearing Decals



## Snell Metalfab - Joe (Jan 7, 2016)

This is probably gonna sound nuts but I wanted to do this restoration to a "T", and that means reinstalling the "Timken Bearings" decal.  I found an ebay guy that sells them but his has "Tapered Roller" in small letters on the top edge of the decal.  Do you know of anyone that sells them WITHOUT the "Tapered Roller" words on it?  This decal will work, and I'm the only one on earth that would ever know it probably, but I'd like the original style decal if possible.   Thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't know of anyone selling the decals.  I do have JPG's of the two versions of the decal.  You could write the eBay seller and explain that there was an older version and can he supply it.  If he doesn't have it, I would be happy to send him the JPG.


----------



## yendor (Jan 8, 2016)

If you have a High Quality JPG file you can buy CLEAR Decal Stock that is made for Color Laser Printers.
Take that and your file on a Thumb Drive to a Kinko's (now Fed-Ex office) and they can print whatever you need.

My son was into Model Trains and some of the Road Names for different cars he would build weren't available so he would air brush paint and decal his own using that method.

Here is a link to one seller on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Blinggasm-Wat...sr=8-1&keywords=decal+paper+for+laser+printer


----------



## j_zuilkowski (Jan 9, 2016)

Here is a great wiki entry on making decals from vintagemachinery - http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/CreatingDecals.ashx


----------

